# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Problen

## virgin

Hi Leuts,

ich hab mal ne Frage, keine Ahnung ob das ueberhaupt hier her passt oder nicht aber ich probiers einfach mal.

Ich hab ein RIESIGES Problem. Ich kam auf die Idee meine Daten auf einer CD zu sichern, da das die einzige schnelle Möglichkeit war.

jetzt benötige ich wieder ein paar Daten von meiner CD mit dem Problem, das ich die CD zwar lesen kann aber nicht mehr alle Daten runterkopieren kann. Auf der CD ist eine Datei die ich benötige und genau die kann ich nicht kopieren. 

Ich denk mal das der Brenner unsauber gebrannt hat oder sonst irgendein ******* gemacht hat.

Was da einer was ich machen kann? Kennt einer vielleicht ein Tool womit man solche files wieder reparieren kann?

 Oder irgendein Tool was den andern teil der CD unlesbar macht und diese eine file lesbar  :Wink:  ???

Also wenn irgendeiner eine Idee hat oder ein Programm kennt womit man sowas machen kann dann wäre ich sehr gluecklich und wuerde mich freuen wenn ihr mir die Loesung mitteilt.

Und wenns geht dann das möglichst schnell........ "File or Life" !!!!!!!!!!

Linux oder Windows Prog ist mir wurscht hauptsache es gibt eine Lösung!

Dann dank ich schonmal und freue mich ueber kreative und vor allem produktive Vorschläge!

MFG

----------


## melody lee

Unmounte das Laufwerk mal und versuch (als root) die Geschwindigkeit mit "/sbin/hdparm -E4 /dev/da_wos_cd_hängt" runterzusetzen.
Wenn's nur ein Kratzer ist, der das lesen verhindert, hilft das manchmal.

----------


## pudding

- bei audio CDs hat mir schon manchmal erneutes brennen geholfen, also kopieren der defekten cd.

- vielleicht kommst du auch mit dd ran!

pudding

----------

